# Batmobil kommt als Elektroauto



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Batmobil kommt als Elektroauto*

					Ein Künstler hat den Tumbler von Batman als Elektroauto nachgebaut und verkauft nun das Einzelstück. Was bietet das Batmobil? 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Batmobil kommt als Elektroauto*


----------



## mcmrc1 (28. Februar 2022)

Will haben Reflex


----------



## INU.ID (28. Februar 2022)

Fynn hat mit seinen Jungs ein richtiges Batmobil gebaut. Hm, oder war es ein Badmobil? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G6m0M58Qbyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. März 2022)

Funfakt für die Batman Trilogie wurden mindestens zwei fahrbare Tumbler gebaut, diese waren komplett neuentwickelt mit Turbine allerdings nicht sonderlich schnell und sehr laut.


----------



## Bluebird (1. März 2022)

in denn USA gibt es auch ein Burton Batmobil das mit Hubschrauber Turbine läuft, aber Turbinen sind eben auch  nicht wirklich optimal für Landfahrzeuge, aber nett zu sehen das es geht 
Davon ab würde ich das 60er Jahre Batmobil dem Tumbler jeder zeit vorziehen !


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. März 2022)

Bluebird schrieb:


> in denn USA gibt es auch ein Burton Batmobil das mit Hubschrauber Turbine läuft, aber Turbinen sind eben auch  nicht wirklich optimal für Landfahrzeuge, aber nett zu sehen das es geht
> Davon ab würde ich das 60er Jahre Batmobil dem Tumbler jeder zeit vorziehen !


Ja die Turbinen sind eine Katastrophe, nur laut und so 60 Km/h sind glaube ich maximal möglich, zumindest für die "echten" Tumbler. Puh schwer zu sagen, ist halt komplett geschmacksabhängig, ich finde der Tumbler passt zum Hyperrealistischen Batman von Nolan perfekt, das Batmobil eben zu Bortons Vision.


----------

